# Problème installation carte graphique dans PM G5



## Madalvée (4 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai acquis une carte édition mac GF68000 DLL pour mon powermac early 2005, mais l'ordi s'éteint après démarrage des ventilos ordi et des ventilos CG.
J'ai utilisé le port AGP, y aurait il d'autres connections que j'aurais oubliées ? La carte chauffe donc elle est alimentée.
Une idée pour régler le problème ?


----------



## Madalvée (4 Novembre 2011)

Je sèche. C'est bien une carte Mac car pas d'autres alimentations et un pictogramme d'écran entre les prises.
Est-il possible que, vu la largeur du connecteur, certaines parties ne soient pas bien insérées ?


----------



## Invité (9 Novembre 2011)

Pas mal de lectures en perspective :
http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/Graphics/mac_6800ultra_review/index.html


----------

